
IRCAnywhere - buovjaga
http://ircanywhere.com/
======
MarkCole
Hey there, I'm an admin on the IRCAnywhere help channel (Gnasher), and a
friend of the creator. The project is currently discontinued. The creator
currently has no time outside of work to dedicate to the project and make
updates. Due to a lack of other contributors / pull-requests there won't
really be much other development. If it interests you though, feel free to
fork it or submit a pull-request. If they're good/appropriate I'll get it
checked out and possibly merged in.

~~~
widforss
Wouldn't it be appropiate to update the website to account for this?

~~~
MarkCole
It would perhaps be best, up until today the website got only a trickle of
traffic so no one bothered with it. It will probably be updated in the coming
week or two to reflect the current status.

~~~
evolve2k
I suppose the next obvious question is, Anyone in the community that would be
willing to take this on?

------
lorenzhs
If you're already running weechat, you might be interested in checking out
Glowing Bear which accomplishes a very similar goal, but without reinventing
the weel - it simply connects to you existing weechat (probably running on a
server somewhere).

[https://github.com/glowing-bear/glowing-bear](https://github.com/glowing-
bear/glowing-bear)

[https://latest.glowing-bear.org](https://latest.glowing-bear.org)

One of the biggest advantages of this approach is that you get the whole
functionality of a mature IRC client. You also don't have to trust a third
party with your data, as you're connecting to your own client, no middleman
involved. It's just a bunch of static files.

~~~
baldfat
Personally I run weechat on a small home server I have and run it in tmux and
just ssh into it.

~~~
lorenzhs
I run it on a small dedicated server (kimsufi) in tmux. But instead of sshing
into that, I connect to it with Glowing Bear which feels much nicer to me. I
also like the mobile support (I use it a lot on my Android phone and my iPad).
For Android, we even have a "native" app (using cordova). It's very convenient
to have IRC on the go, with synced read marker states and a pleasant
interface.

~~~
baldfat
I'll give it a try. Thanks for replying back.

------
aexaey
Neat idea, although I would probably stick with irssi[1] running on my server
and connecting with mosh[2] to that for mobility with instant session resume.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irssi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irssi)

[2] [https://mosh.mit.edu/](https://mosh.mit.edu/)

~~~
lorenzhs
I don't know if you've seen it, there is a fork of Glowing Bear that works
with irssi instead of weechat. I don't know how complete it is (I work on the
weechat version), but if you're interested, check out my other post and
#glowing-bear on freenode!

------
luastoned
How does this compare to [http://shout-irc.com](http://shout-irc.com)

~~~
wrboyce
And [https://www.irccloud.com](https://www.irccloud.com)

One obvious difference is that IRCAnywhere is a discontinued product!

~~~
shock
Homepage states: "IRCAnywhere is designed to be an open source alternative to
paid services such as IRCCloud"

~~~
nilkn
It seems that IRCCloud also offers mobile apps with push notifications, so
IRCAnywhere may not be a complete replacement.

------
heine
Reminds me of [http://quassel-irc.org/](http://quassel-irc.org/) which is not
really a beauty but is working good enough for me at the moment. (I'm just a
user, not related to the project in any way)

~~~
saltspork
There is also a new effort to develop a web interface for Quassel.
[https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-
webserver](https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver)

------
bilekas
I mean no disrespect here when I say that I have tried IRC anywhere and it is
quite good, but as I'm sure you're aware the code maintainability is limited
at best. There are workarounds, hacks and shortcuts taken here and there. Im
not saying a full rework would be required but there are some of the
fundamental issues to be taken care of.

If a team was willing to take it over (should the current owner allow), it
would require a substantial investment of time.

Would the current owner // maintainer be open to the possibility of
monetisation of a particular feature set // plugin system ? Something like
own-cloud, whereby you could purchase a monetisation version to which you
could have paying clients on your deployment.

While the free version would not have this particular feature.

Thoughts ?

Edit: The paid feature may also have the associated mobile app also etc. You'd
be surprised the interest and community you would accumulate with a financial
incentive.

~~~
MarkCole
I believe a plugin system was in the works, so paid plugins and the like might
be a possibility. There would without a doubt be a lot of work to do on it,
it's been over a year, and Node itself has changed dramatically not to mention
ember.

As I've mentioned to other people in the thread, if you throw me an email at
the address in my HN profile, I will gladly forward it / your questions.

------
mtgx
There's also [https://kiwiirc.com](https://kiwiirc.com).

------
ryan-c
Anyone know of anything like this that integrates well with ZNC?

~~~
aroch
Just set autoclear to off for your replays, and anything that can connect to
IRC becomes like this

------
shurcooL
Does anyone know how this compares to WebIRC [0]?

[0] [https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC](https://github.com/pavben/WebIRC)

~~~
NamPNQ
Just see feauture of it and compare

------
softinio
Why doesn't the project owner look to pass it onto a new maintainer to move it
forward?

~~~
MarkCole
This was previously discussed in the IRC Channel on Freenode. None of the
people that have contributed have shown interest in taking over the project.
And the majority of the community we have don't know their way around JS/Node
outside of installing it on their server.

~~~
softinio
I would be interested. I know node. Discuss?

~~~
MarkCole
Send me an email at the address in my HN profile and I'll put you in touch
with the creator.

~~~
softinio
Sent !

~~~
softinio
Spoke to him on freenode. He is not interested in passing maintainer to
anyone. Wants to hold on to the project and just merge other people PR's in
case one day he is interested in this again.

------
oldmanjay
Is this part of the "you must hate slack!" series we're currently all enjoying
so much?

~~~
oldmanjay
Assuming it is, it's a bit amusing to see so many people continue to miss the
point. The market for Slack and HipChat is not organizations looking to work
harder to maintain their own solutions that ultimately provide less to them.

------
sbt
I am all for using an open source alternative to Slack. But IRC is not it.
What we need is a modern, open standard for persistent group chat ala Slack,
with security features. I am not saying sit down and draft papers, writing
code that can become a standard is fine. Maybe Mattermost is it, I don't know.

~~~
penetrarthur
Totally relevant to this post.

~~~
mathgeek
Obviously that post is a bit off-topic, but anyone following HN regularly
likely inferred that this topic is in response to the recent "Slack vs. IRC"
debate that's been going on.

~~~
penetrarthur
No, it is not.

~~~
mathgeek
What is not? All I said was people likely inferred something.

